# Just a couple questions about vert



## 1itsme (May 10, 2012)

Hey,
I'm in the middle of my first small med grow now and was thinking i might try vert grow next time. Was thinking about doing a tent with potted plants around a cool tube. So, my question it what would a min tent size be for growing 4-7 decent sized plants @ a 600w hps. Theres some 4x4x6 tents on craigslist in my area but it seems like it would be really hard to get to plants in there. btw im doing a small med grow so my yield doesnt really matter but it's still fun to figure out the most efficient way to do it.


----------



## Bob Smith (May 10, 2012)

You could easily do a 4-5 plant SCROG in a 4x4 tent (assuming a cooltube, don't think you could do that bare bulbed).


----------

